# Tire options for 15" rim on '66



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

My 66 Lemans is in need of some new tires, just in time for driving season. Which is excellent timing because I will also be able to drive it for the first time since I started the restoration 6 years ago. The warn out radial t/a's currently on 15" Cragar ss's are a little big. 275/60 on back and 255/60 on front. I've got my mind on either 245/60 or 235/60. 245 in back and 235 in front or the same size all the way around. I am asking if people could share photos of their setup and share opinions on the matter. Thank you all.


----------

